# Cleaning Flourite



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi guys, i need some advice here. I just started putting in the flourite in the tank. As it says on the bag I tried rinsing the flourite. The rinsing turened into a whole hour chore trying to clean it. As soon soon as I put in water to rinse the water turn really dark. 

I figure it would be a little dirty/cloudy but I didn't figure it would be almost muddy. Is it supposed to be that way?

Well I cleaned it until water was just cloudy (couldn't get it all the way clean). Now I am wondering if I went to far and rinsed off all the nutrients away. 

Please advice. I have 4 more bags of this stuff to go and want to make sure I don't mess this up.


----------



## Dirty_Pond (Apr 26, 2009)

Well i guess the damage is done with the first bag already in the tank. The next bags will get special massage.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Washing sand, same thing: 
<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6EwuzVqEIL4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6EwuzVqEIL4&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------

